# 15 round clip to legal california clip



## bajagirl1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just bought my first pistol here in Spokane (SD40VE) and do travel to
California occasionally. I had asked the salesman about Calli
law and taking the gun with me, he said he wouldn't take it.
Also said that I can convert the magazine to legal if I wanted.
Any ideas?
(the reason for taking gun is I am a fulltime RV'er and like to 
spend some of the winter in warmer states)
Thanks, Donna


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go buy some 10 rd magazines and leave the 15 rd mags at home when traveling to CA


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What shaolin said ^^^


----------



## bajagirl1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys...that does seem simple. I will assume S&W makes 10 rounders that will fit my handgun?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click ---> **Smith & Wesson Magazine SD40 & SD40VE 40SW 10 Round - Tampa Tactical Supply, LLC


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes you should be able to find them online if not at your local store/they can order it for you.
MAGAZINES


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bajagirl1:


> "I had asked the salesman about Calli law and taking the gun with me, he said he wouldn't take it."


I would follow the salesman's advice, and stay out of California if you're in possession of a handgun. Although I'm not familiar with Washington State's gun laws. You should if you haven't already, obtain a concealed weapons permit from your home state and then find out whether that is honored in the states that you travel to. You then should contact those states to find out what their laws are regarding the carrying of a handgun. California is notoriously anti gun. I don't believe that California honors permits from other states, as a matter of fact they are pretty good at denying their own residents their 2nd Amendment rights. There are plenty of other states that are warm in the winter that you can travel to without having to get arrested for carrying a gun. Whatever you decide to do make sure you are legal in those states, otherwise you could be facing some pretty serious gun charges and forfeit your 2nd Amendment rights altogether upon conviction.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

you realize that you can't keep the gun loaded in the RV without a permit from CA to carry. Get you a UTAH or FLA non res permit and travel to one of 30 states that honor that permit


----------



## bajagirl1 (Apr 13, 2014)

The CWP is my first stop in Colville when I get home. I have lots of family in Calli so my first
thought is to be legal with the magazine, My second thought will be to get a small gun
safe for the motorhome so I can be legal anywhere but Canada.
Desertman you are right that Calli does not recognize a Washington CWP.
I guess some more research is warranted for the states I will be traveling.
Thanks for all your replies as I am a first time gun owner at the ripe old
age of 60
Thanks, Donna


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bajagirl1:


> "I guess some more research is warranted for the states I will be traveling."


By all means do so, it is an absolute necessity. It would be a crime to hear of someone like you being arrested because of some obscure asinine gun law. At the ripe old age of 60 I'm betting that you've never seen the inside of a jail cell looking out, no need to find out now. As I've stated before in my posts, these laws are designed for political retribution. There are many politicians who detest civilian gun ownership, mainly Democrats. Since Republicans in general support the 2nd Amendment, Democratic legislators, driven by hatred and bigotry need a method to punish and criminalize their political enemies. New York's Governor Cuomo "Ill Duce" let the dirty little secret out when he stated that people that do not think like him are not welcome in New York State. Now he's got the "Safe Act" to carry out his devious plans, using the full power of government to enforce it. You ought to just skip California and come to Arizona it's warm here and you won't get arrested for having a gun as long as you have complied with the laws of your home state regarding firearms possession.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep AZ is a constitutional carry state


----------

